# Humanism



## Scott (Feb 20, 2006)

I recently watched Kingdom of Heaven. It is a thorougly humanist epic, which motivated me to look up the various Humanist Manifestos on the net. I thought they might interest others:

Humanist Manifesto I
Humanist Manifesto II
Humanist Manifesto III


----------



## raderag (Feb 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> I recently watched Kingdom of Heaven. It is a thorougly humanist epic, which motivated me to look up the various Humanist Manifestos on the net. I thought they might interest others:
> 
> Humanist Manifesto I
> ...






> FIRST: Religious humanists regard the universe as self-existing and not created.


I was just talking about this thing at lunch with some friends. How can we win the evolution battle when those in academia hold an uncreated universe as a presupposition? If we want to reform the education system, Christians much get into academia and challenge this foolish notion.


----------

